
Ask HN: Companies with Excellent Engineering Cultures - heroHACK17
What are some companies you have worked for (past or present) with excellent engineering cultures&#x2F;engineering-first cultures? What made it excellent?
======
jvanderbot
JPL. (at least my section) had an excellent culture of inclusiveness and
openness to new ideas and people.

------
auslander
And in Sydney, Australia?

